
Show HN: HTML5/WebGL/WebSocket MMO tanks – Server in  C++ - zubster
http://fintank.ru
======
calgoo
Hi, I have been building a bit (X: 1048908, Y: 1212564) and found two small
bugs:

1\. Sometimes when i press for a tile its not drawn on screen but the collider
box is there because I can bounce other blocks against it. 2\. Sometimes it
creates a block ontop of another block, and then the second block does not
complete. If i shoot at the spot, there are tiles under that are destroyed,
and I can pass under the "under-construction" block.

Also as robertelder mentioned, i also thought i was teleported when shooting
the bombs. Maybe add a small effect of the tank exploding or a small pause
with a message. The instant restart feels like i was teleported strait into a
battle zone :)

~~~
zubster
Thank you for spotting the bugs!

------
robertelder
I pickup up 2 red balls and got teleported somewhere. What do red balls do?

~~~
zubster
It is a bomb. So you killed and re-spawned somwehere.

------
jventura
I can only see a blank page.. I'm on an iPad, though..

------
nickthemagicman
Is there github for this? Its very cool.

